# whats going on here???



## golfandshroomer (Apr 24, 2014)

im in Bloomington, in and been huntin for years but im realy stuck on something here!! people randomly finding blacks, greys and yellows, been to early spots and nothing, surrounding counties reports coming in as far up as Martinsville and indy?? some help please!!!


----------



## jimmyed (Apr 16, 2014)

I am in martinsville. I found 15 small grays and 4 blacks yesterday, all under elm trees. Too dry and need some more heat. 

Anyone I've seen with a big "mess" has found them in a yard or something of that sort.


----------



## golfandshroomer (Apr 24, 2014)

that's what I have been hearing!! finds in the yards or in very random spots!!


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

Your title caught my attention and now I am baffled by your question ie: "you're stuck", "some help please". Mushroom hunting is like fishing, deer hunting, etc. but we'll stick with fishing...some days you catch your limit other days you catch nothing. The same goes for the finicky Morel, some years boom! they're everywhere other years your left scratching your head (huh?). Sometimes your area is "popping" 1/2 mile away nothing. Since you are a seasoned hunter this should all make sense, doesn't mean you have to like it but that is mother nature at her best...keeping you on your toes, you are "on your toes" right?
Now, no major harm meant here I just find your post amusing


----------



## morelas must-shroom (Mar 5, 2014)

No harm meant here either walking stick.Yes you are correct about shrooms growing where they please,but your comment about finding golfandshroomer's post amusing is a little arrogant wouldn't you say.?


----------



## the_neon_cowboy (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like rain Friday fallowed by near 80 degree weather this weekend things should look up, but not for certain 
as the ground is dry in some areas around me to the point of ground cracking and grass dying (not good at all)

We are going to get a lot of rain next week should hopefully kick things off if this weekend ends up failing us.


----------



## jimmyed (Apr 16, 2014)

30 more grays today


----------



## thewalkingstick (Apr 23, 2013)

Morelas must-shroom: yes it was arrogant of me, but that's just the way I am at times. Isn't the first time and probably wont be the last that my mouth gets me in trouble...good luck this season! 
See ya!
WTG Jim, when I find em in the mornings I love to come home and cook em with some scrambled eggs...I envy you


----------

